# Ipad II [FROM:Mac]



## yankeeclipper74 (Dec 15, 2009)

Can anyone answer this for me? My wife can't update her ipad past IOS5. No longer supported I guess. Any fix available short of buying a newer Ipad?
Thanks,


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Ipad II*

Which iPad does she have?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Ipad II*

It should be able to update Update your iPhone, iPad, or iPod touch
have you had this issue If you can't update or restore your iOS device


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Ipad II*

If it is an iPad 1, then iOS 5 is the max.

If she has an iPad 2... she should be able to go to iOS 7.0.4


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Ipad II*

This belongs in the iOS forum, so I'm moving it so you can get the help you need.


----------



## yankeeclipper74 (Dec 15, 2009)

As in the subject line, she has an IpadII.

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See post 3


----------



## yankeeclipper74 (Dec 15, 2009)

It is an ipad 2. How does she upgrade to IOS 7


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

joeten said:


> See post 3


----------



## yankeeclipper74 (Dec 15, 2009)

she gets a message that "software is updated" but she can't get any farther than ios 5.1.1! is there a trick to going further other than buying a new one?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you check the second link in post 3


----------

